# Filled out my GED Application over the phone!



## Tsuba11 (Dec 27, 2014)

It went a lot easier than I thought. I am fully registered, and begin my first class sometime in January. The lady I was talking to over the phone told me to expect a call from the College a few weeks before I start to establish my start date. I only need to get the Math Subject, which I have the most problems with. I feel really confident about this year, I am gonna give it my all!


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Alright! :boogie :boogie :boogie

You need to get your edumacation ON! Having a diploma is BIG BIG BIG!

You are going to get the math down-pat.


----------



## Tsuba11 (Dec 27, 2014)

millenniumman75 said:


> Alright! :boogie :boogie :boogie
> 
> You need to get your edumacation ON! Having a diploma is BIG BIG BIG!
> 
> You are going to get the math down-pat.


Thanks!!  I really think so, too! I feel that I am entering into the school system this year a lot more serious than I was before. I got this!


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Tsuba11 said:


> Thanks!!  I really think so, too! I feel that I am entering into the school system this year a lot more serious than I was before.* I got this*!


Yes, and you don't have to put up with out-of-control teens who need to be put in boot camp.


----------



## Tsuba11 (Dec 27, 2014)

millenniumman75 said:


> Yes, and you don't have to put up with out-of-control teens who need to be put in boot camp.


I am SO grateful those days are over! x.x


----------



## Gojira (Jun 1, 2015)

:clap

Good job!


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Tsuba11 said:


> I am SO grateful those days are over! x.x


You and me both! I was not one of them wild teens either. My brother was, but I was the anxious one.


----------



## Tsuba11 (Dec 27, 2014)

Gojira said:


> :clap
> 
> Good job!


Thank you, Gojira!  I am quite happy about this move!! I feel like I am already achieving!!



millenniumman75 said:


> You and me both! I was not one of them wild teens either. My brother was, but I was the anxious one.


I was always a little quiet and nervous at that age as well... little did I know that it was going to one day birth into a social anxiety condition. The wild kids often intimidated me.


----------



## PlasticTree (Jan 3, 2015)

:banana

Go you!! Be proud of yourself. That's a big step!


----------



## Tsuba11 (Dec 27, 2014)

PlasticTree said:


> :banana
> 
> Go you!! Be proud of yourself. That's a big step!


Thanks!! I am happy about the step I took. It really makes me feel productive and positive!


----------



## rosecolored (May 13, 2012)

That's great. Best of luck!


----------



## GreyWorld (Oct 8, 2015)

Good for you! Talking to people on the phone is really hard for me, and I guess for a lot of others here, too. Good luck in getting your GED!


----------

